# 442 Гц или 440 Гц и крепление планок



## serget (1 Июл 2018)

Доброго всем дня! Прошу совета при покупке нового баяна, есть два вопроса.

1. Какой строй выбрать - "стандартный" 440 Гц или скажем 442. Раньше такой вопрос в голову не приходил, но обнаружил что вроде как Юпитера настраивают в 442 и аккордеонисты из Франции, Португалии, Финляндии (насчет других стран не знаю) предпочитают 442, равно как и оркестры в Европе. Сам выбираю инструмент для себя, уровень любительский, с оркестром точно играть не буду, но дуэты возможны. Слышал, что  инструменты в 442 звучат ярче и интереснее что-ли. Соответственно вопросы - какой строй сейчас "стандартный", есть ли смысл выбирать 442 ради "яркости", и что лучше для большей потенциальной совместимости в дуэтах (что может и не реализоваться)? Инструмент готовый, четырехголосный LMMH, с розливом в +13 центов.

2. Инструмент кусковой, но есть две возможности установки голосовых планок  - стандартная на воске и по желанию - на гвоздях (я тах понимаю, с кожанной прокладкой) с дополнительным тонким слоем воска для надежности (чтобы не пропускал воздух). Как я понимаю, воск дает более мягкий звук, а на гвоздях в силу более жесткого соединения с резонатором - более яркий/сильный, но возможно и более резкий. 

Кто что думает? Спасибо.


----------



## vev (1 Июл 2018)

*serget*,

1. По мне так не стоит заморачиваться. Стандартом в настоящий момент является 440Гц. Ну а при розливе в 13 центов вообще эти два герца не найдешь...

2. Гвозди безо всякой лайки. Шут его знает, но у меня от гвоздей никакого проку не заметил.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (1 Июл 2018)

vev (01.07.2018, 18:40) писал:


> Стандартом в настоящий момент является 440Гц.


 Это верно. Но... спрашивал как-то мастера именно об этом, и он посоветовал выбрать середину, т.е. 441. 
Найдешь эти два герца или не найдешь, а при строе в 442 кому-то это может быть и слышно.
В дуэте с другим баяном может и нет. 
Но, играя со струнниками (не важно, смычковыми или народниками), есть вероятность, что услышат.


----------



## serget (5 Июл 2018)

Спасибо за ответы!


----------

